# Hi. - mikelazo-JustSurfing.



## mikelazo (20 Sep 2005)

mikelazo
RoyalCanadianArmyCadets ~1980-1983.
E-Mail: mikelazo@torontonian.com
City/Country: 	Santiago(near Cordon)/Philippines
Tue Sep 20, 2005 at 13:20 in Santiago(City NorthEast of Cordon),Isabela,Philippines.

Happy Thanksgiving Day (second Monday of October) on Oct 10, 2005 in Canada.
Happy Management Consciousness Week September 27 - 30 ,2005 in the Philippines.

Arrived in Manila,Philippines on Thur June 16, 2005 approx 23:05.
Just Surfing. Thanks.
  :


----------



## TCBF (20 Sep 2005)

"Happy Management Consciousness Week September 27 - 30 ,2005 in the Philippines."

- Happy Management Conciousnous Week? ... 

....Hayzoose...

Tom


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Sep 2005)

Hi, Bruce Monkhouse.
Just banning old spam trolls that we thought got the hint years ago.


----------

